# Box elder



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Due to back surgery I have not turned in about 3 months. Yesterday I did some shop time and did this bowl. The finish is Waterlox. I bought this piece of wood in Waco during the summer and for $20 I will be able to get about 4 more things out of the wood so I think I did get a good deal for my money.:doowapsta


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's beautiful Lady.Never heard of waterlox.Is it a hardwood and do you think it would be a good gunstock wood? I'll have to check into that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good to see you back in the shop. Hope you continue to heal up, so don't rush things 

Nice job on the Box Elder


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> That's beautiful Lady.Never heard of waterlox.Is it a hardwood and do you think it would be a good gunstock wood? I'll have to check into that.


PW, the wood is box elder. Waterlox is the brand of finish she used on it.

Nice Turning LL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Waterlox is a wood finish oil based. Box Elder would NOT be a good wood, I do not think for gun stock. It is easy to turn often has cracks and a soft wood.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Not all Box Elder has that pink/red. It is a suprise when you get into the turning.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice bowl. Glad your back to turning.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. How large is it, and what are you going to make next?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

JS the bowl is 9 in. across the center top. Plan is to get another one from the same wood and a few more thing as well. Got to use up that $20 piece of wood ! Also, I received a gift book yesterday ( think they did not want to see a grown woman cry) of duck calls I have wanted to turn one for a very long time. The book is neat it gives a lot of duck call history. So, I will be getting that thought together. GCWA had a "box" thing for February need to get one done and if I try really hard this month is "turn and burn" so I may get something turned and use my NEW Santa got me a WOOD BURNER ! Thanks for asking this time of the day is my shop time !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work as always!!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------

